# Bullhead as bait?



## Steelhauler

Hey Cat guys,

I remember reading somewhere that you can use Bullhead as bait for Flathead. What are your thoughts on this? does anyone use them for bait? with any success? Curious minds need to know.

Thanks 
Wes


----------



## Joey209

I use them on every outing.Good a bait as anything and they stay alive for ever


----------



## ducky152000

If i cath a bullhead while fishing for bait im a very happy camper, one of the best flat baits there is. I dont have alot around where i live so dont get to use them alot. They stay alive all nite and they keep your tip bouncing and sometimes make the clicker go out. Thats what you want, a bait thats always moving, not just sitin on the bottom motionless. Gills and gold fish will do that sometimes and if they do i put a black bobber on the leader so they have to swim around. It works the flats dont seem to care seeing a black bobber on there.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Bullheads are great bait in the rivers I fish, I use them alot in the tusc and have caught several flatheads on them.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Small channel cats work just as well...anything big and lively. A bass hooked through the top lip works great!


----------



## fishdealer04

bullheads are one of the best baits for flats out there. I have caught a lot of fish on them!!


----------



## husky hooker

if ya want bullheads for bait beach city dam got lots of them!!


----------



## bigcats28

do you guys cut off their spines or leave them on?


----------



## Joey209

I have been lately and I've noticed a drastic improvement


----------



## Steelhauler

Guys,


Thanks for the info. I'll have to try a few the next time I go.

Wes


----------



## fishdealer04

I always cut them off, but if the flatty wants it, it will take it regardless.


----------



## kennedy327

husky hooker said:


> if ya want bullheads for bait beach city dam got lots of them!!


Thats the only place I have ever caught a bullhead. Those things are like bunnies down there.


----------



## bigcats28

Joey and fishindealer, thanks for the info. You'd think it wouldnt matter too much, but maybe it's the fact that they still kick like crazy when wounded making them easy targets. Was out last night fishing the scioto with two buddies of mine with gills and warmouths and landed 8 flatties with a 16lber being the biggest. Can't wait until the spawn is over!


----------

